# Dad-Here they come!



## Muddy

Saturday was kind of a bust. I had 50 trees to plant Saturday morning. We did a quick hunt at home and called in a single hen, which got the blood flowing a bit for Junior. Yesterday afternoon we drove to a friends farm and set up a blind on a ridge that has been a consistent roost spot for 20 years. We hunted the evening through wind and rain and never saw or heard a thing. I’ve killed numerous birds in that spot, so I still had faith that birds were around, but weren’t talking because of the bad weather. We got back in the blind before daylight this morning. Three birds were gobbling at first light, but went silent after fly down. It was a foggy and misty morning with sunlight breaking through the woods. ] I called on and off lightly until about 7:30 when a bird gobbled right over the ridge and woke Junior up from his nap. I told him to stand up and get on the gun quickly. The birds closed the gap fast and and the next thing I know my son said “Dad, here they come! Three Jake’s came in going around the decoy and he got steady on the right hand bird and squeezed off a round. The Jake dropped dead at 13 yards. The other 2 birds attacked the dead turkey and our decoy after the shot. We had a blast, and will remember it forever.


----------



## ironman172

Congrats to you both and good luck next weekend Muddy


----------



## joekacz

You said that right,you will remember that hunt for the rest of your life. I’ll bet you’re happy that you were in a blind. It makes it so much easier for the youngsters and us oldster’s. Way to go!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Looks like you guys had a great weekend in the woods! Congrats to both of ya!


----------



## shot1buck

Awesome! Sounds like it will be a memory you’re both always going to remember


----------



## CHOPIQ

Congrats to you and your son muddy!


----------



## floater99

Good job Dad has bigger smile go get m


----------



## Kenlow1

Glad he was successful for the youth hunt. Now it’s dads turn to get one next weekend. Hope we have decent weather?


----------



## ezbite

very nice!!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

I’m so envious you don’t even know.


----------



## bobberbucket

Congratulations! Awesome memories made right there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireline

Great story, Bet he wants to go next Saturday with you.


----------



## bobk

That’s awesome. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Bprice1031

Nice job Dad!


----------



## G-Patt

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## CalebBone

This is awesome! Congratulations, that smile of his says it all! Can’t wait to take my boy someday. Enjoy every moment!


----------



## threeten

Congrats guys. 
that guns as long as he is. Good times!!


----------



## bulafisherman

Congratulations, time spent with your children. Priceless


----------



## Southernsaug

great job and congrats


----------

